# Join the regular after being in the reserve



## Sargent_Joe (13 Mar 2007)

I'll probably join the reserve this summer but my goal is to join the regular force about 2 years later...if i'm already in the army reserve, do I have to do the same BMQ when I'll join the regular force?

Thank You


----------



## tree hugger (13 Mar 2007)

Searchy-McSearch!

(use the search option!)

Read first.  Questions later grasshopper!


----------



## medaid (13 Mar 2007)

You will redo your BMQ. Simple as that. Consider you have no real time in with only 2 years, and non of your courses would be RegF transferable, you're looking at doing your BMQ/SQ all over again. 

What are you joining up as? Also... it's spelt Sergeant


----------



## Sargent_Joe (13 Mar 2007)

All right...well thats wath i tought 

Thank You

sorry for the spelling im a frenchie from Quebec loll


----------



## mudrecceman (13 Mar 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> You will redo your BMQ. Simple as that. Consider you have no real time in with only 2 years, and non of your courses would be RegF transferable, you're looking at doing your BMQ/SQ all over again.
> 
> What are you joining up as? Also... it's spelt Sergeant



Umm maybe but...maybe not.  I know a few folks that did a reserve GMT/BMQ that got BMQ bypass on CT to the Reg's.  Actually, come to think of it, from my old Reserve Cmbt Arms unit, I can't remember one person who didn't get a bypass.

It will come in your offer, and the results of your PLAR (Prior Learning Assessment Review?) if and when you do a CT (Component Transfer) from the Reserve's to the Regular Force.

From the Recruiting Website...

Recruit School By-Pass
Applicants in this category do not require recruit training because of their previous Regular Force experience, *or their Primary Reserve Force experience * and either have elected to enrol in the Regular or the Reserve Force in a professional occupation other than the trade for which they were trained in the Primary Reserve Forces or they lacked sufficient qualification to be eligible for direct employment on enrolment in the Regular Force.  

More info on the link below.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/resources/subsidizededucation_en.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## medaid (13 Mar 2007)

hmmm MRM, I dont know... from my experience not many I know have gotten the Recruit School by-pass. I know of one MCpl whose got a nice two digit figure time in, who was told she was demoted to Pte and to have a nice time at CFLRS. She merely CT and well it was a little strange. Oh well  exceptions happen.


----------



## tree hugger (13 Mar 2007)

I got the bi-pass...NCdt reserve to OCdt Reg Force...


----------



## medaid (13 Mar 2007)

maybe because NavRes does the RegF IAP and BMQ


----------



## beach_bum (13 Mar 2007)

I've never heard of a MCpl with more than 10 years in have to do BMQ before.  Guess there's always a first.


----------



## Quiet Riot (13 Mar 2007)

By pass is pretty common from what I've seen,  depends on how many class B days you have  I think.   I was in the reserves for 4 years and got the by pass no problem, some people who have been out for nearly 6 years got the by pass.


----------



## Keebler (13 Mar 2007)

I was in the reserves about 11yrs ago and basic was a bit different from the current course, from what i have read on here as well as the info from the CFLRS website. Maybe the MCpl did it way back then(hence the double digit time in) and they felt she was not qualified for some reason. To demote her directly to a Private seems a bit odd as she obviously had the leadership skills etc. but they obviously had their reasons. I know of a few people who have gotten bypasses in the last little while, but most were previous RegF, only one i know of was Reserve.


----------



## Donut (13 Mar 2007)

I think the short answer is "It Depends".

It depends on trade, career manager, who "owns" the courses being written off, lots of variables.

I've seen it go both ways.  Med Tech, my former partner in the MIR not only got a recruit school bypass, she got virtually her entire QL3 (less PCP), and her PLQ 1-4 written off.  I've also seen a former Royal Marine (with serious trigger time) get sent to BMQ again.

Don't feel poorly if you have to do it again, you'll (hopefully) shine on it, and you'll (hopefully) make some more friends for life on it, and (hopefully) not be the strange guy who came straight to the Regiment.

DF


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (13 Mar 2007)

The long and skinny of it from my recruitng buddies mouth, Recruit School bypass is granted to almost any reservist who is trade qualified at the time of the CT/Re-enrollment offer (trade Qual being ql3 or better) that said if you're going combat arms your SQ will likely need a mulligan given the state of the PLAR. 

Also the Navres BOTC/IAP is considerably shorter than the reg force course (IAP 4 weeks and 8 week BOTC) taught at Venture in Esquimalt as opposed to the 15 week botc/iap combined course at the MEGA


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (13 Mar 2007)

Also one the other hand I did have a young lady pass by my desk (to have her user account tweaked) who was 1 week a Mcpl and the next an AB with a recruit school bypass, generally you can expect to lose all but your killicks on a CT or OT


----------



## dan005e (20 Mar 2007)

Just to echo most of the sentiments in regards to the Recruit school bypass, although I'm definatley not a SME,  most people seem to get the recruit school bypass. In my unit alone there have been at least 3 people in the last year who just completed their DP1 Infantry last summer and did a CT to the regs into another trade. They all recieved the recruit school bypass, and SQ bypass, straight to their trade specfic course.

Now personally I have two years and a half years in with the Reserves, the last 9 months or so have been Class B taskings, and I'm doing my component transfer to the regular force going into the same trade (031). I'm still waiting for my offer, but I've been told by nearly everyone that a recruit school bypass is a near guarantee and it definatley seems like it. Whether or not I have to redo my trades course is the big question. Does it matter whether or not your course instructers were all regular force? In my case all my instructors on my SQ and DP1 were all from 2RCR.


----------



## x-grunt (20 Mar 2007)

Disenchantedsailor said:
			
		

> Also the Navres BOTC/IAP is considerably shorter than the reg force course (IAP 4 weeks and 8 week BOTC) taught at Venture in Esquimalt as opposed to the 15 week botc/iap combined course at the MEGA



My interviewer at the CFRC told me that AirRes and NavRes IAP/BOTC was directly transferable, and follows the "soldier first" approach similar to St. Jean. Army reserve was not transferable without additional training like CAP or DP1 etc.


----------



## infamous_p (20 Mar 2007)

It seems from what I've been reading here that the Recruit School By-Pass is attainable upon a component transfer, provided you are trade qualified, etc. etc. But does this mean the same for someone going from Res NCM to Reg Officer?

I am applying for ROTP Undergrad, and am currently an NCM in the PRes, with BMQ/SQ/DP1/DP2 under my belt, going for a pilot position in the Air Force. Now going from trade and corporal qualified NCM to a Reg F Officer position, would the By-Pass still be common?

Edited for addition: Personally for me, I would assume IAP would be by-passable, but BOTC would not be.. although I would take BOTC regardless.


----------



## Gnr_Harrison (20 Mar 2007)

Form what I have seen in my unit, some people get to keep all their course coming to reg and some lose all their course.  But all get the by-pass as long as their DP1 finished.


----------



## willy (20 Mar 2007)

dan005e said:
			
		

> Does it matter whether or not your course instructers were all regular force? In my case all my instructors on my SQ and DP1 were all from 2RCR.



Nope.  What matters is not who taught you, but rather what you learned.  Reg Force and Reserve courses are often based on different training plans.  Different TP= different course= you may have to do the Reg F one.


----------



## Gnr_Harrison (21 Mar 2007)

So what you are more less saying is that it is who you know not what you know!!


----------



## willy (21 Mar 2007)

Nope.  Read the above again.

Who you know is irrelevant.  Unless you're best buddies with the Career Manager, knowing individual people isn't likely to count for anything.  At least not from what I've seen.

What matters is whether the Reg Force considers your training and experience to be equivalent to what they give their soldiers.  For example, a weekend BMQ is not the same as Reg Force BMQ in St Jean.  The St Jean course is much longer and contains things that don't get taught on the weekend BMQ course.  Although they both get called BMQ, they're actually different courses, based on different Course Training Plans.  Ditto for the reserve SQ course, and ditto for most (but not all) QL 3 courses.


----------



## JBP (21 Mar 2007)

Well I was Reserve Force Infantry for 2 years as of Jan 6 2007 (joined 2005) and I just accepted an offer for Reg Force Sig Op, recieved a BMQ+SQ bypass and a LOT of days counted as in... I'll get my first pay raise a lot sooner than a normal recruit to say the least!!!!

I think a huge portion of it has to do with your Prior Learning Assessment... They pulled my Section Commander and Course Officer's reports from my BMQ+SQ+BIQ, which were all pretty damn good. I always said attitude was everything. Even if I didn't DO the best and score in the top 1/3rd of the heap or what have you, I always showed good attitude and it was reflected in my reports. Attitude and aggression, some people aren't used to showing aggression. It's the bloody army for christ' sake! Grow a pair and be a bit vicious when required!

So, if you did crappy on your courses or had red chits etc back in the day when they apply etc, you might not get the bypasses???


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Mar 2007)

Each course you take (and pass..) has a specific "course code" that is on your crse report, UER qual sheet, etc.

From what limited stuff I know of PLARs and the like, they can pull up that crse code, and see what POs/PCs were actually covered in your course.  As mentioned, "some" reserve courses are 'watered down' versions of the Reg Frce course, due to availability of training days and trainind aids (example, we used to teach Iltis as part of the Res Armd D & M portion of QL3, where the Reg crse taught MLVW.  Yes, that was years ago, but just used as an example.)

When you do your CT, they PLAR you, look at your qual's, compare them to the "now" factor (new CTPs and CTSs, Course Training Standard) and figure out 1) what POs/PCs you have done  and 2) what ones you NEED to do, if any to meet the requirements to be qual'd in your intended REg Frce MOC.  From what the folks at CFRC told me when I did my CT, doing a "straight" CT (going from Res MOC to same MOC in the Reg's) is much easier than if you do a CT with a OT (Occupational Transfer) as well, which is what I did, and took more time at the PLAR.


----------



## JBP (23 Mar 2007)

Well that does seem to make more sense. More logical. 

Well goodluck to the rest of you who are doinga CT/OT etc etc...


----------



## mckee19 (24 Mar 2007)

from what Ive heard lately is there being more lenient with retaking the BMQ when transferring over. when i talked to my recruiter before i joined the reserves he said that more then likely  with a year in the reserves they would give you a by pass on the bmq but probably retake the SQ and trades course


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Mar 2007)

For Combat Engineers with full 3's (res Sect Mbr Part A and B) they will on paper be posted directly to a unit as a Sapper with no further training required.


----------



## mudrecceman (26 Mar 2007)

Just keep in mind, the Course Code factor.  When you look at your Reserve MPRR, all of the courses you have taken will be listed by their "Name" and also their Course Code.

This is what the folks that do PLARs have to work with.

If/when you do apply for a CT to the Reg's, ask you CoC or ROR/BOR/SOR, etc for a copy of your MPRR.  Make sure your UER is updated.  Have your Sgt/MCpl etc draw your Pers File and review it for your Course Reports.  

In short, make sure your Reserve admin/paperwork is up to date.  Having a course, but not having that course show up in MITE or on your files can cause some heartaches.

Do your part to make sure your stuff is up to snuff, and if not, to get it up to snuff.  I did, just because I was around long enough to think of this stuff after having some of the soldiers in my former Tp CT and we made sure their paperwork on "our" end was current and up to date.  

Team effort, and you are part of that team.


----------



## SoF (26 Mar 2007)

I got a recruit school bypass when I transfered to the reg force. I only had a year and 4 months in as a reserve.


----------

